# Balloon Tire Rim Lot - My Ad



## Boris (Mar 7, 2019)

Good deal here on the lot, but local sale only, no shipping.
https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/d/portland-vintage-rims/6836199498.html


----------



## vincev (Mar 7, 2019)

Sweet deal but i am on a fixed income.


----------



## vincev (Mar 7, 2019)

Are all those rims for front wheels ?


----------



## Boris (Mar 7, 2019)

vincev said:


> Are all those rims for front wheels ?




Yes, all except for the one that was noted in my ad as a back wheel...........and 13 others.


----------



## vincev (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm afraid I'll have to "flake out"


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 7, 2019)

Do you have the spokes and how much for shipping?


----------



## Boris (Mar 7, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Do you have the spokes and how much for shipping?




I just have the spoke holes. Those I'd let go for 10 cents a piece, or the lot of holes for $50 shipped.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 7, 2019)

Do you accept PayPal?


----------



## Boris (Mar 7, 2019)

What is PayPal?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 7, 2019)

Boris said:


> What is PayPal?




Wiki

*PayPal Holdings, Inc.* is an American company operating a worldwide online payments system that supports online money transfers and serves as an electronic alternative to traditional paper methods like checks and money orders. The company operates as a payment processor for online vendors, auction sites, and many other commercial users, for which it charges a fee in exchange for benefits such as one-click transactions and password memory. PayPal's payment system, also called PayPal, is considered a type of payment rail.

Established in 1998 as Confinity,[8] PayPal had its initial public offering in 2002, and became a wholly owned subsidiary of eBay later that year.[9][10] Conversely, eBay performed a corporate spin-off of PayPal in 2015.[11][3]

*https://www.wikihow.com/Ship-a-Package-at-the-Post-Office*


----------



## SKPC (Mar 8, 2019)

@Boris *Paypal* is a term you use for your buddy_ Vince  _when he buys something for you or from you.
Not too shabby price on those rims for a restorator..


----------



## vincev (Mar 8, 2019)

Boris said:


> What is PayPal?



I think Pay Pal is a place you send money then they pay someone to be your pal. Boris,you can bypass them and just send me money to be your pal.


----------



## Boris (Mar 8, 2019)

vincev said:


> I think Pay Pal is a place you send money then they pay someone to be your pal. Boris,you can bypass them and just send me money to be your pal.




Yeah, but then I'd be your pal too. Do you really want that?
......but then again, you could always Pay-Me-Not-To-Be-Your-Pal.


----------



## vincev (Mar 8, 2019)

Aren't you due for a reflector ad ?


----------

